# union cadet



## powispow (Oct 22, 2009)

Ok so i got the union cadets really cheap. they are nice for what you pay


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

give us a real review when you ride em? hehe


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

Yeah I'm interested in these as well.


----------

